# Travelers Slang Dictionary



## dprogram (Oct 29, 2012)

There are tons of words that are made up and eventually find its way into normal speech and many are exclusive to the culture...some are funny and some just plain stupid. I thought it'd be funny to get everyone to pitch in the slang you guys have heard or made up with a quick definition of what you think it means. 

Here's a word I made up while joking around...

Trainarchy: Any use of anarchistic methods to further the goals of travelers who ride freight trains.


----------



## Fishkiss (Oct 29, 2012)

Bumblefux.....where I end up 8 times outta 10. 
Cobra Triangle....2 king cobras,3 ppl,swill,switch,swill,switch,repeat as fast as possible till empty..

We did a few cobra triangles and ended up in bumblefux....


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Oct 29, 2012)

im sure dustin has many great contributions for this after his ride.


----------



## dprogram (Oct 30, 2012)

Ha! I bet! I saw traincore and homebum for the first time on this site. I wasn't aware that bums who stayed in the same town were referred to as homebums 'til I found StP. Those that traveled I always called travelers...sure there's a specific sub category that I'm unaware of with that too. "Rubber Tramp" I knew...maybe b/c I always travel by car. I never liked the term homeless so I just said I was "on the streets" or "couch surfing"


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 30, 2012)

Spange v. To ask for spare change from housies.

ex. "I'm feeling hella dangerous, let's spange, grab a space bag and feel safe again."


----------



## dprogram (Oct 30, 2012)

Busk: v. To perform in public displaying your talents in hopes of making money in the form of donations. Usually done with musical instruments.

ex. "Let's go downtown and busk on Beale St. and if that don't work we can spange on I-40."


----------



## Batsy (Apr 4, 2021)

What do you a call a traveler who’s staying in one town for an extended period of time, but also does travel at other times? Would you say he’s home bumming (as a verb)? Or would he just be labeled as a homebum until he’s on the move again?


----------



## Tony G (Jun 7, 2021)

Tasmanian hobo a bo who comes threw town like a hurricane a ruins it for everyone else eg ruins handouts or what not


----------

